# How does a western show work?



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

So, a show is nowhere in my near future as my only horse needs lots of training (he doesn't even longe or neck rein, lol). Still, I'd like to know what it's like. What goes on before the show? What happens from the point you start getting ready to the point the show ends? What are different "classes"? Just very confused!! LOL Thanks for all answers. I know it seems like a stupid question, but... Anyway, if it helps, I'm probably gonna be doing western pleasure if I can ever train Pistol, as much as I'd prefer barrel racing, pole bending, or reining. And one more thing... Is it spelled lunge or longe? The internet can't decide. lol


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey hon.. that is a VERY broad question. 

If I were you, I would research research research. If you know someone who shows, or even if you don't, attend some shows and observe observe observe.

So much depends on what you want to do, and what level you want to do it.

Only you can decide that, and every horse/rider team is different.

Have fun!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

There are a lot of different types of western shows so I guess it would depend on what kind you are looking at. There are the speed events and the cow events, western pleasure, reining... 

Breed shows, local shows...association shows....

I've been to the breed shows so for them I usually will clip, bathe, and band the night before. Then I will put on his PJs so that he is all shiny and slick in the morning. I like to get to the show the day before so I would do all of this at the show grounds unless we headed out in the AM, then I'd do it at home.

In the morning I get up and feed/clean stalls and then lunge him or at least take him out to stretch his feet.

If you are a halter person, you would go first thing in the morning. If you do showmanship, that usually follows. Then depending on the show, they may have two or three rings going at once and a lot of the shows will have English and western going in different places.

The trail classes will sometimes go all day but if they are short on judges then that has generally been at the end of the day. The reining doesn't usually start until after dinner (these are the shows I've attended anyway).

They have a lot of different classes for instance, Horsemanship, which is equitation will have a Rookie, Novice, Open, Amateur etc... You would ride in the one you are eligible. The less points and experience you have, the more classes you can ride in.

Other classes such as western pleasure are based on the horse so they'll be broken down a little different... they will have Rookie, Green, Junior, Senior, Novice, Open, Amateur etc.

Some shows have a free breakfast or dinner depending on how big they are and if they are 2 or 4 days they will usually have a cowboy church on Saturday night... Sometimes they'll have drawings and games in between classes... 

They are a lot of fun....You ought to find one near you and go check it out!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

LilyandPistol said:


> What goes on before the show? What happens from the point you start getting ready to the point the show ends? What are different classes


I'll answer from a little bit of a different perspective. i ride reined cowhorse, ranch horse shows & obstacle/cowboy races. With all these, I usually have my entry submitted soon after they are available. 

With Cowhorse shows, they will post the pattern when they post the entry and will post the draws the night before the show. You can kind of gauge when your class will start and when you HAVE to be there. I usually get there WAY before my classes to have plenty of time to pay for my classes, get ready and warmed up. 

I start getting ready the weekend before by planning when everything needs to be done and what I need to bring (including food/drink) and if I need to get anything before the show. I try to get my tack cleaned some time the week before and get my shirt ironed during the week too. Many times it gets left for the night before. I'll also load as much as I can during the week (show boots, hat, filled hay bags). And check the tire pressure in the trailer and the truck and make sure the truck is gassed up.

Depending on the time of year, I'll wash my horse the day before and wrap her up so she'll stay relatively clean since I don't have a barn. If it is too cold or dark, I just do the best dry grooming I'm able to. 

Day of the show I'm up about 2 hours before I want to leave to make sure the horses are fed before I load them up, pack the cooler & my food bag, and double check I have everything I need.

During the show I'll take my horse to the warm up pen for a while and ride her around the grounds before my classes.

After I am done with the show, I'll wash or rinse off my horse there, if it is warm enough, pack up and go home. There is lots of socializing in between. 

Agree with the suggestion that you go and watch some shows. As many as you can. It will really help you in understanding how they are run.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks y'all. Unfortunately I can't really watch a show because my parents would never take me. The closest one I know of is Possum Snout in Tallapoosa, GA, and for whatever reason they think that's so far from Temple, GA. My friend would take me for being IN the show, but she hasn't invited me to watch it and I'd feel like I was inviting myself if I asked. The closest thing to a horse show I ever get to go to is a rodeo, which I am lucky if I get to go to once a year. :/ Thanks though! Yet another problem with being a horse person in a non horsey family!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Honestly, I would ask your friend if you can tag along to a show with her...offer to help groom, supply a nice lunch, make yourself useful. You will learn lot by being there.


----------

